# Harwood, ND (Near Fargo, ND) Horse Boarding



## Harwoodhorses (Mar 19, 2012)

We have a 7-stall barn in Harwood, ND and we are offering horse boarding services. We charge $160 a month if you clean the stall, provide the food and do the feedings. We will charge $350 per month if we clean the stall, provide the food and do the feedings. We have a large pasture for grazing also. We are negotiable on price. Give us a call at 701-492-9244.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

